# AndroLean -- The premier fat loss formula of the 21st century



## Primordial (Mar 18, 2011)

​

*Ultra Powerful​*You need two things to burn fat ???


*High testosterone levels*
*High fat burning enzymes*
Research shows that body fat reduction is nearly impossible if testosterone levels are lower than 300ng/dl ??? even with diet and exercise. (1-2) Starvation diets won???t work either ??? and will just lower testosterone levels, shut down your metabolism and make fat loss even harder. (8)

AndroLean is the world???s first natural steroid based formula to support the ideal testosterone level and thermogenic enzyme activity to remove fat from your body. AndroLean ramps up the metabolism and keeps fat burning in high gear.

AndroLean active ingredients -

*Super-5-DHEA *??? Ramps up testosterone activity by over 1100ng/dl* within 3 hours, bringing the body into the ideal ???fat burning range???. (6)

*Super-7-DHEA* -- Enhances fat loss by activating _thermogenic enzymes_ which burns off calories as heat rather than storing them as fat. (3,7)​_*From a baseline of 600ng/dl total androgen activity level._



​

*High Absorption​*Up to 85% absorption is achieved by delivering the steroid hormones in an oil based transport system known as Liqua-Vade HTC.

This technology drives the hormones into the lymphatic system, avoids the liver, and saturates the blood with high levels of hormones for a powerful anabolic effect. (9-10)




​_Click here to see the science behind the delivery system under the "Oral Delivery" tab._​

*Safe & Non-Toxic​*AndroLean is stimulant free so there are no caffeine-type jitters associated with most ???fat burning??? products. However, if you like these effects, AndroLean will stack well with stimulant based fat burners for an even more pronounced effect.

The Super-DHEA hormones are naturally occurring in the human body and non-toxic. See the comparison between AndroMass and other methylated steroid hormones.

To learn about how to safely cycle AndroLean, please visit the product page or ???The Official AndroLean Thread??? to see what other users are saying.




​

*Guaranteed Results​*AndroLean will significantly boost your fat loss efforts when accompanied with a calorie restricted diet and vigorous exercise. 

Effects after 1-2 weeks ???


*Higher body temperature*
*Increased motivational drive *
*Enhanced muscular stamina and recovery*

... And then after 3-4 weeks ???


*3-4lbs of fat loss***
*Heightened exercise endurance*
*Enhanced vascularity & muscle definition*

_** AndroLean will enhance fat loss, while preserving or possibly increasing lean body mass, therefore total bodyweight may not change. Fat mass must be calculated with an accurate body fat measurement, such as dual energy x-ray absorptiometry, near-infrared interactance, or skin fold measurement._


*Flexible Stacking​*AndroLean is a non-methylated product with balanced estrogen conversion making it perfect as a natural ???testosterone base??? for virtually any cycle ??? This means AndroLean can be stacked with almost any anabolic steroid or pro-hormone depending on desired gains.
Here are some recommended cycle guidelines -




_Note: PCT is recommended, but not required for a 4 week cycle of AndroLean only._​

*Trusted Source​*Primordial Performance has been producing the industry???s highest quality legal steroid products since 2006 and is backed by thousands of satisfied customers with an ???A??? reliability rating by the BBB.

Product quality is exceptional. All steroid hormones are tested by a 3rd party lab for identity and purity ??? so you know exactly what you are getting ??? and can depend on results.


*Best Price Guarantee*​
We guarantee that primordialperformance.com has the best prices on the net!

If you find a lower price we will beat it or credit you back the difference! If we offer a sale within seven days of your purchase, just let us know and we will credit you back the difference


*Affordable Payments*​
In an effort to get our high quality products into the hands of all our loyal customers we are extending a 28 day payment plan. Just make the 1st payment at the time of purchase, 2nd payment after 14 days and the 3rd payment after 28 days ??? NO credit check required. Use any major debit or credit card.


*Order Now ??? Avoid the Wait*​
Due to the high-end nature of this product and the extended manufacturing process, only small batches of 1000-2000 bottles are manufactured each time ??? putting this product in short supply and high demand with a possible 2-3 week backorder if stock sells out.

If you want to have your bottle available for your next cycle then order now and reserve your bottle!


*Eric Potratz *
_Primordial Founder & President_


*Questions?*

Phone ??? 1-800-568-2924
Email - info@primordialperformance.com 
9am-5pm PST Live Chat - Primordial Performance Live Support
Visit - Primordial Performance

_Primordial Performance LLC
13331 NE Whitaker Way
Portland OR 97230_​


_References ???

1. Effects of testosterone undecanoate on cardiovascular risk factors and atherosclerosis in middle-aged men with late-onset hypogonadism and metabolic syndrome: results from a 24-month, randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled study.
Aversa A, et al.
J Sex Med. 2010 Oct;7(10):3495-503. doi: 10.1111/j.1743-6109.2010.01931.x.

2. Breaking the vicious circle of obesity: the metabolic syndrome and low testosterone by administration of testosterone to a young man with morbid obesity.
Tishova Y, et al.
Arq Bras Endocrinol Metabol. 2009 Nov;53(8):1047-51.

3. A randomized, double blind, placebo controlled study of 3-acetyl-7-oxo-dehydroepiandrosterone in healthy overweight adults.
Kalman et al.
Curr Ther Res; 2000;67(7):435-442

4. Conjugated linoleic acid reduces body fat mass in overweight and obese humans.
Blankson H, et al.
J Nutr. 2000 Dec;130(12):2943-8.

5. Conjugated linoleic acid supplementation for 1 y reduces body fat mass in healthy overweight humans.
Gaullier JM, et al.
Am J Clin Nutr. 2004 Jun;79(6):1118-25.

6. See ???Active Steroids??? tab here ??? https://www.primordialperformance.com/store/androlean.html

7. Steroids and thermogenesis.
Hampl R, et al.
Physiol Res. 2006;55(2):123-31. Epub 2005 May 24.

8. Adaptive reduction in basal metabolic rate in response to food deprivation in humans: a role for feedback signals from fat stores.
Dulloo AG, et al.
Am J Clin Nutr. 1998 Sep;68(3):599-606.

9. Lymphatic absorption and metabolism of orally administered testosterone undecanoate in man.
Horst HJ, et al.
Klin Wochenschr. 1976 Sep 15;54(18):875-9.

10. Lymphatic transport of Methylnortestosterone undecanoate (MU) and the bioavailability of methylnortestosterone are highly sensitive to the mass of coadministered lipid after oral administration of MU.
White L, et al.
J Pharmacol Exp Ther. 2009 Nov;331(2):700-9. Epub 2009 Aug 20._


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive got 2 bottles of Androlean on its way.


----------



## CURLS (Mar 18, 2011)

I know you are a rep but are you going to do a full log with pics and blood work. You only got two bottles on the way, come on .  I got 2 lean and 2 mass, lean is on the way hopefully mass will be on the way soon. f*ing pumped.  I am doing a minor cut now.  My mind is going back and forth between doing a full on cut with androlean or wait two weeks and have fun with mass.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 18, 2011)

CURLS said:


> I know you are a rep but are you going to do a full log with pics and blood work. You only got two bottles on the way, come on . I got 2 lean and 2 mass, lean is on the way hopefully mass will be on the way soon. f*ing pumped. I am doing a minor cut now. My mind is going back and forth between doing a full on cut with androlean or wait two weeks and have fun with mass.


 Well for the record I ordered all 3 of the Androseries, but ill be using Androlean to help me cut some weight 1st. Ive already been eating clean and doin some cardio to help me go right into the cycle. Ill have the wife take some pics and ill post some stats. The winter was not kind to me, an injury to my back last year that im rehabing now, but ill use every tool and muster the effort to lose weight, wich in turn will help ease some of the pain im in. By the time im done pct'ng and and having time off, ill be running Andromass and Androhard for a mean recomp. 

Bro, I am pumped, you dont even know.

If I were you id cut 1st because goin for pure mass after a cut will defeat the results. Cut 1st and then go for nice lean gains while maybe even losing a little bit of fat. Just my opinion.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Well for the record I ordered all 3 of the Androseries, but ill be using Androlean to help me cut some weight 1st. Ive already been eating clean and doin some cardio to help me go right into the cycle. Ill have the wife take some pics and ill post some stats. The winter was not kind to me, an injury to my back last year that im rehabing now, but ill use every tool and muster the effort to lose weight, wich in turn will help ease some of the pain im in. By the time im done pct'ng and and having time off, ill be running Andromass and Androhard for a mean recomp.
> 
> Bro, I am pumped, you dont even know.
> 
> If I were you id cut 1st because goin for pure mass after a cut will defeat the results. Cut 1st and then go for nice lean gains while maybe even losing a little bit of fat. Just my opinion.



If you diet is right and you do some cardio, you can cut up on the AndroMass while growing.  I am doing that now, it is all in the diet.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 18, 2011)

CURLS said:


> I know you are a rep but are you going to do a full log with pics and blood work. You only got two bottles on the way, come on .  I got 2 lean and 2 mass, lean is on the way hopefully mass will be on the way soon. f*ing pumped.  I am doing a minor cut now.  My mind is going back and forth between doing a full on cut with androlean or wait two weeks and have fun with mass.



It's focking tough.  You know if you cut you'll look beach ready in no time.  But EVERYONE wants to be bigger, even if they don't admit it.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 19, 2011)

cut first then go into a muscle building cycle.....sorta 'priming' the body

theres a thread on here about its effectiveness,which i can attest too


----------



## ryansm (Mar 19, 2011)

Eh, per the individual I say. Depending on BF% one could easily recomp...


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 19, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> cut first then go into a muscle building cycle.....sorta 'priming' the body
> 
> theres a thread on here about its effectiveness,which i can attest too



A smart man once told me of priming... lol

I agree it's a great way to get the body ready for an anabolic surge.  Androlean should be very minimally suppressive, along the lines of the old dermacrine product.


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 20, 2011)

Could you gain muscle and strength while on androlean?


----------



## Typo (Mar 20, 2011)

What kind of cycle do you do with this? Like what do you take per week?


----------



## ryansm (Mar 20, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> Could you gain muscle and strength while on androlean?



Not really suited for that, a better choice for dry, hard, lean gains would be AndroHard


----------



## ryansm (Mar 20, 2011)

Typo0 said:


> What kind of cycle do you do with this? Like what do you take per week?



It's great for cutting, and as far as dosage it is recommended at 3 caps twice a day for a total of six caps.


----------



## Typo (Mar 20, 2011)

ryansm said:


> It's great for cutting, and as far as dosage it is recommended at 3 caps twice a day for a total of six caps.


Is there anything else that should be taken along side it?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 20, 2011)

Typo0 said:


> Is there anything else that should be taken along side it?



Not really.  You can add other fat burners like clen or standard stuff like caffeine, but it shouldn't be needed unless you're trying to shed a lot of pounds really fast.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 20, 2011)

Typo0 said:


> Is there anything else that should be taken along side it?



I agree with BBG, and inreality one should consider running it solo to assess response before building upon it.


----------



## Typo (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay I'm not looking to lose much I'm 6'0 and 190 but looking to get rid of the extra weight.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 20, 2011)

Typo0 said:


> Okay I'm not looking to lose much I'm 6'0 and 190 but looking to get rid of the extra weight.



You should be happy with just Lean then. If you want to add in some extra "support" fat loss products, try Green Tea or CLA.


----------



## Typo (Mar 20, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> You should be happy with just Lean then. If you want to add in some extra "support" fat loss products, try Green Tea or CLA.


Okay thanks should I do some sort of log for it aswell when I try it?


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 21, 2011)

Typo0 said:


> Okay thanks should I do some sort of log for it aswell when I try it?


 If you decide to log it, that would be much appreciated and helpful for those unsure what to run between the 3 andros.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 21, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Ive got 2 bottles of Androlean on its way.



haha, idk why but this is funny me. of course you have some on the way, youre a rep for them lol but on a serious note, what kind of PCT are you going to use or would recommend  w/ androlean?


----------



## Silver Back (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd like to try this on the down low


----------



## Rodja (Mar 21, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> haha, idk why but this is funny me. of course you have some on the way, youre a rep for them lol but on a serious note, what kind of PCT are you going to use or would recommend  w/ androlean?



It's really mild and an OTC PCT would suffice (*cough* TRS *cough*).


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 21, 2011)

Silver Back said:


> I'd like to try this on the down low



Sent you a PM.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 22, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> haha, idk why but this is funny me. of course you have some on the way, youre a rep for them lol but on a serious note, what kind of PCT are you going to use or would recommend  w/ androlean?



You wanna try it? PM me.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 22, 2011)

Rodja said:


> It's really mild and an OTC PCT would suffice (*cough* TRS *cough*).



Androlean could possibly be run with an even lesser PCT, but it's very individual.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 23, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> haha, idk why but this is funny me. of course you have some on the way, youre a rep for them lol but on a serious note, what kind of PCT are you going to use or would recommend w/ androlean?


 Phsst. Yeah. Thats why I became a rep for them because I use a ton of their stuff ; )

Im goin to use the TRS and TCF-1 and to top it off ill use Phyto Testosterone. Its overkill but I want to jump into a Andromass and Androhard stack  soon after for a recomp.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 24, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Phsst. Yeah. Thats why I became a rep for them because I use a ton of their stuff ; )
> 
> Im goin to use the TRS and TCF-1 and to top it off ill use Phyto Testosterone. Its overkill but I want to jump into a Andromass and Androhard stack  soon after for a recomp.



Eh, PCT imo can't be overdone except with the cort control


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Eh, PCT imo can't be overdone except with the cort control


 True. The big 3 for me, cortisol control wise is Endoamp Max, Ibcaa's, and Ester C. I use Endo for pct though.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 25, 2011)

vitC alone at 3g ed is more than enuff for cort control

in pct ill agree with the endo amp, but i wont use the whole trs you guys sell.....endo with torem is enuff

i like the tcf-1/daa product a ton more than the sustain....its cheaper too


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 25, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> vitC alone at 3g ed is more than enuff for cort control
> 
> in pct ill agree with the endo amp, but i wont use the whole trs you guys sell.....endo with torem is enuff
> 
> i like the tcf-1/daa product a ton more than the sustain....its cheaper too



Most do, Sustain's advantage is it's ability to have a positive effect on estrogen, but it's test benefits are not nearly as good as TCF-1's.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 28, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Most do, Sustain's advantage is it's ability to have a positive effect on estrogen, but it's test benefits are not nearly as good as TCF-1's.



Yah, the boost in LH is great for restarting the HPTA, but that's also we have the toco-8 to help the testicles recover from whatever atrophy may have happened.  I know most of us reps take it as a daily supplement too.


----------



## |Z| (Mar 29, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Yah, the boost in LH is great for restarting the HPTA, but that's also we have the toco-8 to help the testicles recover from whatever atrophy may have happened.  I know most of us reps take it as a daily supplement too.



Toco-8 is a win.... and it tastes good, too. Its odd how buttery the powder tastes on its own... could eat the whole bottle haha


|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## oufinny (Mar 29, 2011)

It has come to Orbit!!!!

Discount androlean


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 29, 2011)

oufinny said:


> It has come to Orbit!!!!
> 
> Discount androlean



Best part about this?

Looks like our Canadian friends will finally enjoy the products!


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 30, 2011)

oufinny said:


> It has come to Orbit!!!!
> 
> Discount androlean


 Right on. Good for Orbit


----------



## CURLS (Mar 30, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Most do, Sustain's advantage is it's ability to have a positive effect on estrogen, but it's test benefits are not nearly as good as TCF-1's.


 

I have only used oral Sustain what are the reviews on the topical.  Tcf-1 is the best tasting DAA on the market.


----------



## Rodja (Mar 30, 2011)

CURLS said:


> I have only used oral Sustain what are the reviews on the topical.  Tcf-1 is the best tasting DAA on the market.



The topical gets better reviews than the LV.


----------



## |Z| (Mar 30, 2011)

Rodja said:


> The topical gets better reviews than the LV.



Yeah, I've heard that too... I personally liked LV but i know it seems that it was hit or miss from person to person.


|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 30, 2011)

|Z| said:


> Yeah, I've heard that too... I personally liked LV but i know it seems that it was hit or miss from person to person.
> 
> 
> |Z|
> ...



Yeah that is exactly it, seems there are a group of guys that enjoy the LV, and a group that dislike it, the transdermal however seems a bit more consistent. I am an LV guy though, I have yet to try any transdermal product.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 30, 2011)

Androhard LV was great, even at a lower dose, hence why I am excited about the new one and my run of the LV at full or slightly higher than full dose.  Now I just need to get recovered from this cycle, wait a few and then tear it up again!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 30, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Androhard LV was great, even at a lower dose, hence why I am excited about the new one and my run of the LV at full or slightly higher than full dose.  Now I just need to get recovered from this cycle, wait a few and then tear it up again!



Yah man!  Very good to see orbit carrying the androseries.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 31, 2011)

lean + eca or clenvis

its said the andro series will piggy back other orals and increase their absorption, i take 25mg eph with my lean dose lets say, if this is legit, should i expect the effects of 30+mg of eph?


----------



## ryansm (Mar 31, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Androhard LV was great, even at a lower dose, hence why I am excited about the new one and my run of the LV at full or slightly higher than full dose.  Now I just need to get recovered from this cycle, wait a few and then tear it up again!



Looking forward to you starting!


----------



## ryansm (Mar 31, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> lean + eca or clenvis
> 
> its said the andro series will piggy back other orals and increase their absorption, i take 25mg eph with my lean dose lets say, if this is legit, should i expect the effects of 30+mg of eph?



Possibly yes, from what we are seeing in the logs this is the case


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 31, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Possibly yes, from what we are seeing in the logs this is the case



I would assume ephedrine might see an amplification. Caffeine and Aspirin (assuming you are doing a full ECA) would most likely be unaffected.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 1, 2011)

Im wondering if I should use Andromass before Androlean because its been a long time since ive done a ph cycle. I think my receptors are almost as good as virgin now and I want to take advantage of that. What do you guys think?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 1, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> lean + eca or clenvis
> 
> its said the andro series will piggy back other orals and increase their absorption, i take 25mg eph with my lean dose lets say, if this is legit, should i expect the effects of 30+mg of eph?



I know that with caffeine the effects will be increased, I don't know with eph specifically.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 2, 2011)

Id Play it safe and use a low dose of eph. or caffiene and guage your tolerance.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 2, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I know that with caffeine the effects will be increased, I don't know with eph specifically.



as long as can customs doesnt fuck around, ill let you know in a week


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 2, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> as long as can customs doesnt fuck around, ill let you know in a week


----------



## bombboogie (Apr 2, 2011)

would like to try it, but cant do the price tag for the moment

good luck PP


----------



## Typo (Apr 2, 2011)

bombboogie said:


> would like to try it, but cant do the price tag for the moment
> 
> good luck PP


Same.. Even with rep discounts it's still a bit pricey for me since I want to do AndroLean + AndroHard and TRS

Hopefully I can get some money this month to get it.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 3, 2011)

Typo said:


> Same.. Even with rep discounts it's still a bit pricey for me since I want to do AndroLean + AndroHard and TRS
> 
> Hopefully I can get some money this month to get it.



Yah man, money has been tight lately... stupid economy.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 3, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Yah man, money has been tight lately... stupid economy.



come move to canada


----------



## ryansm (Apr 3, 2011)

bombboogie said:


> would like to try it, but cant do the price tag for the moment
> 
> good luck PP



We can work something out


----------



## ryansm (Apr 3, 2011)

Typo said:


> Same.. Even with rep discounts it's still a bit pricey for me since I want to do AndroLean + AndroHard and TRS
> 
> Hopefully I can get some money this month to get it.



That's too bad, was looking forward to hearing your feedback. Hopefully you can run it some time in the future bud.


----------



## Typo (Apr 3, 2011)

ryansm said:


> That's too bad, was looking forward to hearing your feedback. Hopefully you can run it some time in the future bud.


Yeah I'm hopping I'll have some cash by middle of April and should be able to do it then.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 3, 2011)

Typo said:


> Yeah I'm hopping I'll have some cash by middle of April and should be able to do it then.



Sounds good looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 4, 2011)

*Tax Returns!!!!*


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 4, 2011)

Typo said:


> Yeah I'm hopping I'll have some cash by middle of April and should be able to do it then.



We're all hoping to have some cash lol maybe one day...


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 4, 2011)

prostitution always works.....hang out in the cardio are and pick off the rich wives whos husbands are away on business, they are dying to be drilled hard like they were 23 again


----------



## JMRQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I tried taking plain ol' DHEA for muscle building purposes, but all it did was give me very bad skin...

WILL THIS PRODUCT GIVE ME ANY ACNE ??? HOW MUCH ???


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 4, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> I tried taking plain ol' DHEA for muscle building purposes, but all it did was give me very bad skin...
> 
> WILL THIS PRODUCT GIVE ME ANY ACNE ??? HOW MUCH ???



Regular DHEA may have given you acne due to conversion to estradiol.  The conversion is also very poor in terms of androgens.  If you want to try any of our products, send me a PM.

If you're prone to acne, you will get it with most AAS that can aromatize (and perhaps androgenic ones as well).  I really think it's the blood level fluctuations and estrogen that contribute the most.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 4, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> prostitution always works.....hang out in the cardio are and pick off the rich wives whos husbands are away on business, they are dying to be drilled hard like they were 23 again



I have tried this and can attest it works. Withing 20 minutes of standing there, a very wealthy woman paid me $20 to go away and stop staring. Seal of approval


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 5, 2011)

it helps if you have big muscles tho

you need to get on that andromass you guys sell, and if its like test as you say, you'll get her to pay you next time

meh this is a lean thread, so stack em, hard muscles work too


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking for any feedback on those that have used Androlean. Thoughts??


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 5, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> it helps if you have big muscles tho
> 
> you need to get on that andromass you guys sell, and if its like test as you say, you'll get her to pay you next time
> 
> meh this is a lean thread, so stack em, hard muscles work too



Ive already forewarned my GF that when she gets back from Italy she will have some wicked libido to assist me with.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 6, 2011)

iv had the lean for the last 2days, decent thermo, energy on low carbs that wasnt there before, and my appetite has gone to shit

it does piggyback other stuff, i had to split my caff tab from my EC, cause yesterday i was whacked out, n got dehydrated from being over stimmed

today lean/25mg eph/100mg caff.....am and 7hrs later has worked well

early of course, but i see some potential.....i may slap some evis on prewo tomorrow, see what happens


----------



## Rodja (Apr 6, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> iv had the lean for the last 2days, decent thermo, energy on low carbs that wasnt there before, and my appetite has gone to shit
> 
> it does piggyback other stuff, i had to split my caff tab from my EC, cause yesterday i was whacked out, n got dehydrated from being over stimmed
> 
> ...



You bring up an important thing and that is to be cautious with using stims and any of the AS due to the P450 inhibition.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 7, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> iv had the lean for the last 2days, decent thermo, energy on low carbs that wasnt there before, and my appetite has gone to shit
> 
> it does piggyback other stuff, i had to split my caff tab from my EC, cause yesterday i was whacked out, n got dehydrated from being over stimmed
> 
> ...


 Thats pretty good feedback especially from you djm, as your specifically hard on supplements. Looking forward to further feedback from you down the road.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 7, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> iv had the lean for the last 2days, decent thermo, energy on low carbs that wasnt there before, and my appetite has gone to shit
> 
> it does piggyback other stuff, i had to split my caff tab from my EC, cause yesterday i was whacked out, n got dehydrated from being over stimmed
> 
> ...



do you typically dose the EC stack one per day?


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 7, 2011)

ryansm said:


> do you typically dose the EC stack one per day?



I think when i had asked him he was doing it twice per day.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 7, 2011)

yep, 730am, 230pm, its enuff for me


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 8, 2011)

Its interesting that we're seeing the piggyback effect with Androlean. Cutting back on ephedrine because it double's its potency is imo an advantage.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 8, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Its interesting that we're seeing the piggyback effect with Androlean. Cutting back on ephedrine because it double's its potency is imo an advantage.


I agree, now I want to see how it effects methylated orals


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 8, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> yep, 730am, 230pm, its enuff for me



I've never tried eph I really want to now that I see it can blunt hunger so effectively (especially in combo with the androlean I have coming).  Then again I'd like to assess the affects of the products on their own.  Decisions decisions...


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 8, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I agree, now I want to see how it effects methylated orals



1-4 dzine 30-45mg
1-12 Ahard 6caps
1-12 Amass 6caps
1-12 hcg 500iu/wk
13-16 torem 60mg
         trs/tcf-1


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 9, 2011)

*LEANHARD25 *(Save 25% off Hard or Lean - must have stack) Use this dicount code at checkout to save. Get your Androhard or Androlean and save.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 9, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I've never tried eph I really want to now that I see it can blunt hunger so effectively (especially in combo with the androlean I have coming).  Then again I'd like to assess the affects of the products on their own.  Decisions decisions...



With how quick they work you should be able to asses both


----------



## ryansm (Apr 9, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> 1-4 dzine 30-45mg
> 1-12 Ahard 6caps
> 1-12 Amass 6caps
> 1-12 hcg 500iu/wk
> ...



Is this what you are running, similar to my original plan, except M1T would be the kicker, looks killer.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 9, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Is this what you are running?



Same question.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 12, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> 1-4 dzine 30-45mg
> 1-12 Ahard 6caps
> 1-12 Amass 6caps
> 1-12 hcg 500iu/wk
> ...



Where'd the dbol go?!


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 13, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Where'd the dbol go?!



dont ask manmail issues


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 13, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> dont ask manmail issues


 Damn... that sucks bro.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 13, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> dont ask manmail issues



That does really suck to hear. One of the downsides to ordering things.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 17, 2011)

Still a good looking cycle though, will be interesting to follow


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 18, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Still a good looking cycle though, will be interesting to follow



Looking forward to a pinner's perspective.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 19, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Looking forward to a pinner's perspective.



I know he has been enjoying the AndroLean so far!


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 19, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I know he has been enjoying the AndroLean so far!



its a hell of alot better than dermacrine....it has a cumulative hardening tightening effect....no thermo yet, good endurance still

as for trying the hard/mass for 12wks....hopefully it goes out soon, im jonesing, and curious....gains i can see it being equal to test, but the FEEL of inj test i doubt (agreesive sexual thoughts about your ugly neighboor as you watch em walk to their car....alpha male, confidence, etc)

cycle wise iv ordered some epi and trenazone...might use everything


----------



## Jorsn (Apr 19, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> it helps if you have big muscles tho
> 
> you need to get on that andromass *you guys* sell, and if its like test as you say, you'll get her to pay you next time
> 
> meh this is a lean thread, so stack em, hard muscles work too



Aren't you a PP rep?


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 19, 2011)

Jorsn said:


> Aren't you a PP rep?



No, he is a moderator and not a member of our rep team.


----------



## amrobinson (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey there, I'm new here. Just came across the "AndroLean" thread, and it  really has grabbed my interest. Not sure exactly which product of the  Androseries is the one for me, and was wondering if anyone would take the  time to help me?


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 19, 2011)

amrobinson said:


> Hey there, I'm new here. Just came across the "AndroLean" thread, and it really has grabbed my interest. Not sure exactly which product of the Androseries is the one for me, and was wondering if anyone would take the time to help me?


 Welcome to Ironmagazine amrobinson. ask us any questions you have and please tell us a little bit about yourself and your goals. We'll go from there. Cheers!


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jorsn said:


> Aren't you a PP rep?



nah man....mod but no rep, im on a few forums cause i like em, vs reps who need to be on them to market sort of or answer stuff

if i was one, maybe id get hooked up better


----------



## Jorsn (Apr 20, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> nah man....mod but no rep, im on a few forums cause i like em, vs reps who need to be on them to market sort of or answer stuff
> 
> if i was one, maybe id get hooked up better



I gotcha. Yeah, I think everyone wishes they could get a hook up on the androseries, that ish is expensive!


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 20, 2011)

im sure when its regularly in stock, they recoup losses, and clones come out, the price will be slashed


----------



## Rodja (Apr 20, 2011)

It's the price on innovation.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 20, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> im sure when its regularly in stock, they recoup losses, and clones come out, the price will be slashed



This product will be alot harder to clone than most hormonal products. You can't just call a chinese lab and get it shipped.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 21, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> This product will be alot harder to clone than most hormonal products. You can't just call a chinese lab and get it shipped.



Sure can't in fact we have sent back a lot of unsatisfactory raws, getting these synthesized is very expensive and a company would have to be highly dedicated to testing raws.


----------



## Rodja (Apr 21, 2011)

That was one of the many hurdles that had to be overcome to finally bring the AS to the market.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 21, 2011)

ryansm said:


> a company would have to be highly dedicated to testing raws.



Which we all are seeing is not always the case, even from a company that is rumored to be considering it. I think you reps at least know who I mean.


----------



## amrobinson (Apr 22, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Welcome to Ironmagazine amrobinson. ask us any questions you have and please tell us a little bit about yourself and your goals. We'll go from there. Cheers!





Good Grip said:


> Welcome to Ironmagazine amrobinson. ask us any  questions you have and please tell us a little bit about yourself and  your goals. We'll go from there. Cheers!


Well I'm 21, 5'8, roughly 145-148 lbs. In my early teens, I used to be  heavier. I've grown a little taller and slimmed out, but at this point  in time I want to get ripped. I have the frame for a solid physique, but  I don't know how exactly to achieve it. I basically want to be  chiseled, but maintain my frame. I would hate to look gargantuan, or  beastly.

So what would route/stacks should I take? I'm thinking AndroHard sounds  like the best fit. I wouldn't suspect that I needed AndroLean because  I'm by no means overweight.

Thoughts?


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 22, 2011)

5'8 148lbs and you are not ripped?????????? something is wrong here man, terribly wrong


----------



## ryansm (Apr 22, 2011)

amrobinson said:


> Well I'm 21, 5'8, roughly 145-148 lbs. In my early teens, I used to be  heavier. I've grown a little taller and slimmed out, but at this point  in time I want to get ripped. I have the frame for a solid physique, but  I don't know how exactly to achieve it. I basically want to be  chiseled, but maintain my frame. I would hate to look gargantuan, or  beastly.
> 
> So what would route/stacks should I take? I'm thinking AndroHard sounds  like the best fit. I wouldn't suspect that I needed AndroLean because  I'm by no means overweight.
> 
> Thoughts?



At your current weight your BF has to be low already. I think you can achieve your goal naturally to be honest bud. We would certainly like to help you in any way that we can, so if you would like to post your diet and training routine we could give it a look over.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 23, 2011)

amrobinson said:


> Well I'm 21, 5'8, roughly 145-148 lbs. In my early teens, I used to be  heavier. I've grown a little taller and slimmed out, but at this point  in time I want to get ripped. I have the frame for a solid physique, but  I don't know how exactly to achieve it. I basically want to be  chiseled, but maintain my frame. I would hate to look gargantuan, or  beastly.
> 
> So what would route/stacks should I take? I'm thinking AndroHard sounds  like the best fit. I wouldn't suspect that I needed AndroLean because  I'm by no means overweight.
> 
> Thoughts?



IMO, andromass is where you want to be.  Up food, keeping diet tight, you should see a decent amount of gains.  You're probably like one of my housemates, dude is only 160 but people swear he's much larger.  Great  muscle shape/leanness combined with being 5'7"-5'8".


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 23, 2011)

I disagree, my guess is steroids would not be what is needed here. Not looking to assume, but unless you are extremely lean, I don't think steroids should be used yet. You can get some more size/definition from eating calories.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 24, 2011)

2-3wks in lean/ec

still going pretty good, better vascualrity, probably a combo of the  products and decrease in intra cellular water.....strength is a tad  better, nothing to shout about, but solid seeing im drained form the  lack of food on most days

the change in body composition ill credit the combo of lean/EC .....iv  decided to cut my EC to only in the am (last 2 days), appetite stayed  suppressed, ill finish the bottle of lean this way

i have to say its not going to be clen-like, but if the androlean is  used for what i think its intended (anti-catabolism, maintain strength  and endurance in a caloric deficit) the user will be happy.....if the  user is expecting alot of fat burning, i can see them being disapointed

i can see lean/hard for 8weeks at full dose being a great combo, with or  without a fatburner like EC.....and at the combo prices iv seen on  certain e-tailors, its a bit of a better deal


----------



## Rodja (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the mini review.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 25, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> 2-3wks in lean/ec
> 
> still going pretty good, better vascualrity, probably a combo of the  products and decrease in intra cellular water.....strength is a tad  better, nothing to shout about, but solid seeing im drained form the  lack of food on most days
> 
> ...



Hmmm... you have me thinking, thanks for the review and honest feedback.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 25, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Hmmm... you have me thinking, thanks for the review and honest feedback.



x2


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 26, 2011)

amrobinson said:


> Well I'm 21, 5'8, roughly 145-148 lbs.* In my early teens*, I used to be heavier. I've grown a little taller and slimmed out, but at this point in time I want to get ripped. I have the frame for a solid physique, but I don't know how exactly to achieve it. I basically want to be chiseled, but maintain my frame. I would hate to look gargantuan, or beastly.
> 
> So what would route/stacks should I take? I'm thinking AndroHard sounds like the best fit. I wouldn't suspect that I needed AndroLean because I'm by no means overweight.
> 
> Thoughts?


 Stay away from the prohormones for a long time and I think you can achieve getting lean naturaly as ryansm said. Cardio and diet is your base, as well as intense training. Supplements are iffy at your age. Perhaps our Creapure creatine, Ibcaa's and MAP would be a good start for you.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Stay away from the prohormones for a long time and I think you can achieve getting lean naturaly as ryansm said. Cardio and diet is your base, as well as intense training. Supplements are iffy at your age. Perhaps our Creapure creatine, Ibcaa's and MAP would be a good start for you.



x2


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 27, 2011)

Ive checked every place that carries the Androseries line and they are all sold out.


----------



## tarheelfan23 (Apr 27, 2011)

will this work pretty well with test?


----------



## |Z| (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm around week 2.5 of the AH/AL stack and i'm loving it! I am getting leaner and fuller and strength and muscular endurance seems to be going up too! Very good work guys, now I'm excited to try AM someday haha

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 27, 2011)

tarheelfan23 said:


> will this work pretty well with test?



Yes these products can all work with test. Lean might be a bit overshadowed depending on how much test you are running, but it should still help with fat loss if in a deficit. 



|Z| said:


> I'm around week 2.5 of the AH/AL stack and i'm loving it! I am getting leaner and fuller and strength and muscular endurance seems to be going up too! Very good work guys, now I'm excited to try AM someday haha
> 
> |Z|
> 
> Orbit Nutrition Rep



Awesome to hear my man!


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 28, 2011)

|Z| said:


> I'm around week 2.5 of the AH/AL stack and i'm loving it! I am getting leaner and fuller and strength and muscular endurance seems to be going up too! Very good work guys, now I'm excited to try AM someday haha
> 
> |Z|
> 
> Orbit Nutrition Rep


 Sweet feedback bro. We are all ready to run AM.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 28, 2011)

tarheelfan23 said:


> will this work pretty well with test?



What are your goals?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 28, 2011)

|Z| said:


> I'm around week 2.5 of the AH/AL stack and i'm loving it! I am getting leaner and fuller and strength and muscular endurance seems to be going up too! Very good work guys, now I'm excited to try AM someday haha
> 
> |Z|
> 
> Orbit Nutrition Rep


 
Also looking forward to trying AM someday.  I've been thoroughly impressed with the AL.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 28, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Also looking forward to trying AM someday.  I've been thoroughly impressed with the AL.



Your log has been looking pretty good, can't wait to follow you on AM.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 29, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Also looking forward to trying AM someday.  I've been thoroughly impressed with the AL.



Good stuff.  Can't wait to start my AH+AL stack.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 29, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Good stuff.  Can't wait to start my AH+AL stack.



When do you start.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 29, 2011)

Volcom, cant wait to see you hit new personal records and new found muscle with Andromass. You logs are dope.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 30, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Volcom, cant wait to see you hit new personal records and new found muscle with Andromass. You logs are dope.



..and insanely popular, that thread on AM goes like 2 pages a day lol.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 2, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Volcom, cant wait to see you hit new personal records and new found muscle with Andromass. You logs are dope.



x2, great logs.  Should link to them, next time I'm here I will.


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 3, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Volcom, cant wait to see you hit new personal records and new found muscle with Andromass. You logs are dope.


 
Thanks a lot GG


----------



## ryansm (May 3, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Thanks a lot GG



Thank you


----------



## HereToStudy (May 3, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Thank you



x2


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 5, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Thanks a lot GG



It's true, your logs are most informative.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 7, 2011)

Anyone interested in running Lean should shoot a Pm over to a rep. Order now and get in on the next wave before it sells out.


----------



## OUTLAW01 (May 12, 2011)

overall how is it? does it work?
would like to try it...


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 12, 2011)

OUTLAW01 said:


> overall how is it? does it work?
> would like to try it...




*AnabolicMinds*
Volcom's Androlean & Androhard Log [Hard, Lean]
Orangatang goes ANDRO [Lean, 1-Androsterone]
first dose of androlean [Lean]
Milas' Needtobuildmuscle Contest Log. NeedToBuildMuscle & MrSupps [Lean, Ton of other non-PP products]
AndroLean/AndroHard Log 6-Weeks - Anabolicminds.com[Lean/Hard]
T50's Bi-Winning Log with AndroLean+AndroHard - Anabolicminds.com[Lean, Hard]
Nad Goes Andro - Anabolicminds.com [Hard, Halodrol]
Japohl1's Androhard and AndroLean Log - Anabolicminds.com [Hard, Lean]
androhard/1-andro/7-ke/wyked/and a few other goodies [AndroHard, 1-Andro, 7-Keto]



*Iron Magazine*
AndroLean and PP customer service [Forums] [Lean]


*Lean Bulk*
Androlean 1 week in - LeanBulk Forums  [Lean]


*Mind and Muscle*
Volcom's Androlean & Androhard Log - Mind and Muscle Forums [Hard, Lean]


*ProHormone Forum*
Epistane+ Androhard log [Hard, Epi]
My Three Phase Cycle [Hard, host of other things]
Androleaaaaaaaan has arrived. Questions to PP reps and anyone else [Lean]


*Outlaw Muscle*
OutlawMuscle Forum


*Bodybuilding Dungeon*
Androlean 6 week log by Mikeh40+ [Lean]


*Misc*

Here are a ton of logs with androlean, androhard or both


----------



## HereToStudy (May 12, 2011)

OUTLAW01 said:


> overall how is it? does it work?
> would like to try it...



Send a rep a PM and they can hook you up!


----------



## ryansm (May 13, 2011)

OUTLAW01 said:


> overall how is it? does it work?
> would like to try it...



shoot a PM bud


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 14, 2011)

ryansm said:


> shoot a PM bud



Woo I read that first as "shoot a rep" haha.  

I really suggest anyone looking to try Androlean to run their caloric deficit down a bit more than usual.  The main benefit of androlean is the minimal shutdown paired with anti-catabolic testosterone.  So you preserve muscle without shutting yourself down.


----------



## ryansm (May 14, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Woo I read that first as "shoot a rep" haha.
> 
> I really suggest anyone looking to try Androlean to run their caloric deficit down a bit more than usual.  The main benefit of androlean is the minimal shutdown paired with anti-catabolic testosterone.  So you preserve muscle without shutting yourself down.



lol

I agree, we have feedback of guys cutting out 1,000 calories and not losing any LBM but dropping fat quick!


----------



## macaronitony (May 17, 2011)

love andromass


----------



## HereToStudy (May 17, 2011)

macaronitony said:


> love andromass



Are you currently running it? If so I would like to hear more of your thoughts!


----------



## SuperLift (May 18, 2011)

vitC at 3g a day is a ton! Ive heard studies stating that it helps with cortisol like you said.


----------



## Rodja (May 18, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> vitC at 3g a day is a ton! Ive heard studies stating that it helps with cortisol like you said.



It does and it is extremely economical.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 19, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> vitC at 3g a day is a ton! Ive heard studies stating that it helps with cortisol like you said.



Very much agreed. My standard Cortisol protocol is Vitamin C + EndoAmp Max.


----------



## ryansm (May 20, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Very much agreed. My standard Cortisol protocol is Vitamin C + EndoAmp Max.



EndoAmp for PCT, other times I cycle it. Vit. C is great year round.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 21, 2011)

macaronitony said:


> love andromass



Should have started a log!  Here are some Andromass logs for you guys (i know i know, in the androlean thread )

A few stacks here you can look at, a few solo logs too.

*Andromass Logs*

Andromass Solo Log

Andromass/Epistane/Androhard Log

Andromass/Androhard/Trenazone Log (Currently Solo Trenazone)

*Anabolic Minds Logs:*

FL3X Andromass log

Andromass/Androlean

If you want to log the Androseries for a discount, let me know.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 21, 2011)

More logs should be coming soon, and as BBG mentioned, if you are interested, hit him with a PM.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 26, 2011)

Bumping this up


----------



## djm6464 (May 27, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Thanks a lot GG


yeah, 

are those traps new btw?


----------



## Good Grip (May 27, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> yeah,
> 
> are those traps new btw?


 From many a deadlift and shrug I suspect.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 27, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> yeah,
> 
> are those traps new btw?



That is him, if you check out his log on AM or M&M, he is a big dude.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (May 28, 2011)

I am thinking about trying Androlean for my next cutting cycle, to prime my body for a bulking cycle.

Would you be able to help me out and pm me with a coupon code for it?

I would love to give it a try, but currently my disposable income will not allow me to spend as much as id need.

Id also love to get a bit more information on the product series themselves.


----------



## ryansm (May 28, 2011)

SurfsideRyan said:


> I am thinking about trying Androlean for my next cutting cycle, to prime my body for a bulking cycle.
> 
> Would you be able to help me out and pm me with a coupon code for it?
> 
> ...



For more information you can go here AndroLean just click on the different tabs.


----------



## Mikey4life (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey guys, new guy here. Can anyone please tell me which other sites like Orbit, I can buy the AndroSeries' products from, especially AndroLean that will sell and ship to Canada?
Thanks.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 1, 2011)

Mikey4life said:


> Hey guys, new guy here. Can anyone please tell me which other sites like Orbit, I can buy the AndroSeries' products from, especially AndroLean that will sell and ship to Canada?
> Thanks.



I'm pretty sure we do, guys correct me if I'm wrong.

Predator nutrition carries our products, but not any from the AndorSeries. If enough people ask them though I'm sure they will.


----------



## Mikey4life (Jun 1, 2011)

^Thanks.

I just contacted Primordial Performance, the rep told me the best way to get it into Canada without much problem is to buy the USPS Express Mail for $32.50, ouch! But, buying from them seems like the best and safest way.
I'll keep looking.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 1, 2011)

Mikey4life said:


> ^Thanks.
> 
> I just contacted Primordial Performance, the rep told me the best way to get it into Canada without much problem is to buy the USPS Express Mail for $32.50, ouch! But, buying from them seems like the best and safest way.
> I'll keep looking.



I can hook you up with a discount to take some of the hurt away lol


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 1, 2011)

The androlean study, how low of a deficit did the subjects go? 
I want to make the most out of my run. sitting at around 13% BF now and I want to get to 10%. Appetite, food is not a concern as I have done every other day fasting diets, and have done Lean Gains intermitted fasting protocol with a one meal diet before. 
My question basically goes into, if I'm on this can I just get on by taking BCAA's while I train and just not eat ?


----------



## Mikey4life (Jun 1, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I can hook you up with a discount to take some of the hurt away lol



Thanks a lot!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 2, 2011)

Mikey4life said:


> Thanks a lot!



Sent you my email, I forget less than 50 posts can't PM


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 3, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> The androlean study, how low of a deficit did the subjects go?
> I want to make the most out of my run. sitting at around 13% BF now and I want to get to 10%. Appetite, food is not a concern as I have done every other day fasting diets, and have done Lean Gains intermitted fasting protocol with a one meal diet before.
> My question basically goes into, if I'm on this can I just get on by taking BCAA's while I train and just not eat ?


 Hmm.. That is a scary prospective to some but im actually following a modified warrior diet. Intermittinent fasting and one big meal. Id definatly be consuming bcaas during your cut as this is a hugely popular supplement, especially while cutting. Its goin to help in your efforts to preserve muscle mass in a calorie deficeit. I do feel that you need to eat one good meal, at least around your workout.

Consider refeed days where you up your calories and stoke your metabolism. Lots of dieters experience breaking past a plateou of weight loss when implementing this strategy. For example you could choose sunday as your cheat day or "refeed day" and then go back to your program monday through saturday. 

Think of using a protein supplement as well.


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 4, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Hmm.. That is a scary prospective to some but im actually following a modified warrior diet. Intermittinent fasting and one big meal. Id definatly be consuming bcaas during your cut as this is a hugely popular supplement, especially while cutting. Its goin to help in your efforts to preserve muscle mass in a calorie deficeit. I do feel that you need to eat one good meal, at least around your workout.
> 
> Consider refeed days where you up your calories and stoke your metabolism. Lots of dieters experience breaking past a plateou of weight loss when implementing this strategy. For example you could choose sunday as your cheat day or "refeed day" and then go back to your program monday through saturday.
> 
> Think of using a protein supplement as well.



I'd use a protein supp but dairy rips me up. Protein powder rips me up harder. I can eat yogurt. But eating like 5000 cals in pure chicken breast is no problem if I have to so eating is not a problem as far as getting my cals in. Currently I eat 2-3 meals a day spaced out with 10 scoops of xtends a day. My 2-3 meals are usually 3-4 chicken breasts with brocolli (not per meal, i reread this and that's what it sounded like to me lol) with either around 100ml of coconut milk or a couple table spoons of olive oil. Also, I take about 6 fish oil caps. If not chicken breasts I'll eat around 800g of slow cooked pork tenderloin. I aim for around 250-300g of protein a day. The most protein I've eaten in one day was around 800gs. Where I ate 2kgs of pork tenderloin, 3 chicken breasts, and around 1kg of ground beef. Was a great day. Sadly I've noticed that wheats bloats me, grains like brown rice make my joints hurt. So when I carb refeed I only eat sweet potatoes. Makes life boring but I refeed every 2-3 weeks. If not i'll usually just eat onions for my carbier veggies. 

currnetly around 88kgs @ 13%... Still got loads to go as far as fat loss I'm hoping I can make the most of the muscle sparing effects of Androlean.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 4, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> I'd use a protein supp but dairy rips me up. Protein powder rips me up harder. I can eat yogurt. But eating like 5000 cals in pure chicken breast is no problem if I have to so eating is not a problem as far as getting my cals in. Currently I eat 2-3 meals a day spaced out with 10 scoops of xtends a day. My 2-3 meals are usually 3-4 chicken breasts with brocolli (not per meal, i reread this and that's what it sounded like to me lol) with either around 100ml of coconut milk or a couple table spoons of olive oil. Also, I take about 6 fish oil caps. If not chicken breasts I'll eat around 800g of slow cooked pork tenderloin. I aim for around 250-300g of protein a day. The most protein I've eaten in one day was around 800gs. Where I ate 2kgs of pork tenderloin, 3 chicken breasts, and around 1kg of ground beef. Was a great day. Sadly I've noticed that wheats bloats me, grains like brown rice make my joints hurt. So when I carb refeed I only eat sweet potatoes. Makes life boring but I refeed every 2-3 weeks. If not i'll usually just eat onions for my carbier veggies.
> 
> currnetly around 88kgs @ 13%... Still got loads to go as far as fat loss I'm hoping I can make the most of the muscle sparing effects of Androlean.



That is a pretty bland diet, no fruit or more veggies?


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 4, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> I'd use a protein supp but dairy rips me up. Protein powder rips me up harder. I can eat yogurt. But eating like 5000 cals in pure chicken breast is no problem if I have to so eating is not a problem as far as getting my cals in. Currently I eat 2-3 meals a day spaced out with 10 scoops of xtends a day. My 2-3 meals are usually 3-4 chicken breasts with brocolli (not per meal, i reread this and that's what it sounded like to me lol) with either around 100ml of coconut milk or a couple table spoons of olive oil. Also, I take about 6 fish oil caps. If not chicken breasts I'll eat around 800g of slow cooked pork tenderloin. I aim for around 250-300g of protein a day. The most protein I've eaten in one day was around 800gs. Where I ate 2kgs of pork tenderloin, 3 chicken breasts, and around 1kg of ground beef. Was a great day. Sadly I've noticed that wheats bloats me, grains like brown rice make my joints hurt. So when I carb refeed I only eat sweet potatoes. Makes life boring but I refeed every 2-3 weeks. If not i'll usually just eat onions for my carbier veggies.
> 
> currnetly around 88kgs @ 13%... Still got loads to go as far as fat loss I'm hoping I can make the most of the muscle sparing effects of Androlean.


 Im impressed with your diet, it shows a lot of dedication and good for you for knowing how your body reacts to certain foods. 

How about a morning session of cardio on an empty stomach or just bcaas? And cardio after your resistance training? Steady state cardio is good in the morning and you can do high intensity interval training ( hiit ) after your workouts.

I would think about re-introducing carbs in your program too, for someone pushing so hard, carbs become a god send and can actually help with your conditioning. You could benefit from a higher metabolism, better workouts, more energy and that could translate into breaking plateus.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> I'd use a protein supp but dairy rips me up. Protein powder rips me up harder. I can eat yogurt. But eating like 5000 cals in pure chicken breast is no problem if I have to so eating is not a problem as far as getting my cals in. Currently I eat 2-3 meals a day spaced out with 10 scoops of xtends a day. My 2-3 meals are usually 3-4 chicken breasts with brocolli (not per meal, i reread this and that's what it sounded like to me lol) with either around 100ml of coconut milk or a couple table spoons of olive oil. Also, I take about 6 fish oil caps. If not chicken breasts I'll eat around 800g of slow cooked pork tenderloin. I aim for around 250-300g of protein a day. The most protein I've eaten in one day was around 800gs. Where I ate 2kgs of pork tenderloin, 3 chicken breasts, and around 1kg of ground beef. Was a great day. Sadly I've noticed that wheats bloats me, grains like brown rice make my joints hurt. So when I carb refeed I only eat sweet potatoes. Makes life boring but I refeed every 2-3 weeks. If not i'll usually just eat onions for my carbier veggies.
> 
> currnetly around 88kgs @ 13%... Still got loads to go as far as fat loss I'm hoping I can make the most of the muscle sparing effects of Androlean.



Try egg protein.


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 5, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Try egg protein.



Yea, but living in Japan protein is already pretty rough to get. When I move back to Hawaii perhaps I'll give it a shot. I rather just eat meats though.

Thanks


----------



## ryansm (Jun 5, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> Yea, but living in Japan protein is already pretty rough to get. When I move back to Hawaii perhaps I'll give it a shot. I rather just eat meats though.
> 
> Thanks



A lot of fish, that's pretty much it right?


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 5, 2011)

ryansm said:


> A lot of fish, that's pretty much it right?



Even that is kinda expensive, unless you can skin and bone it yourself. Chicken breast are the cheapest of meats here. No one likes dry meat in Japan. It's like the throwout food. It's probably around 1.50$ a pound for chicken breast here


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for the coupon code you messaged me, I would have messaged back, but I am unable to due to my posts being under 50.

I purchased a bottle of Androlean a few days ago, shipped out on June 1st, should be here in 1-3 more days


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's my log of AndroLean

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/131819-primordial-performance-androlean-log.html


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 6, 2011)

Surfsideryan, you logging bro?

And Gymrat4life, im subbed for your log as well^^.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 6, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> Even that is kinda expensive, unless you can skin and bone it yourself. Chicken breast are the cheapest of meats here. No one likes dry meat in Japan. It's like the throwout food. It's probably around 1.50$ a pound for chicken breast here



I am jealous.


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 7, 2011)

Just really hard for me to be eating paleo here. No grass fed anything, Japanese beef is infamous for being fed beer and stuff... so they not healthy... 

I'm on like a lower carb, mod fat, high protein paleo lol.


----------



## Rodja (Jun 7, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> Just really hard for me to be eating paleo here. No grass fed anything, Japanese beef is infamous for being fed beer and stuff... so they not healthy...
> 
> I'm on like a lower carb, mod fat, high protein paleo lol.



Chicken, eggs, fish....sounds like the base of Paleo.  I'm not too familiar with what kind of produce is available in Japan, but I'm sure there is a decent supply of fruits and vegetables.


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 7, 2011)

any recent logs of this stuff?


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 7, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Chicken, eggs, fish....sounds like the base of Paleo.  I'm not too familiar with what kind of produce is available in Japan, but I'm sure there is a decent supply of fruits and vegetables.



Produce is where you die here... $2 a potato, $4 papaya, apples are around $1.50. Half a head of lettuce runs around $1. A small head of broccoli can run you $1-$2 depending on availability. 

Basically, they only import from China, taiwan, and brazil. And everyone knows not to buy the produce from china because they don't regulate pesticides. But I still eat my fruits and veggies. Can't win um all, at least my meats are cheap


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 7, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> Just really hard for me to be eating paleo here. No grass fed anything, Japanese beef is infamous for being fed beer and stuff... so they not healthy...



Kobe Beef? Real Kobe is delicious.


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow Kyoryoko, the price for produce there is outrageous! I love the fact that grocery stores here have frozen veggis and fruits.

Can you add something like MAP protein powder to a paleo diet? Perhaps modify the rules a bit hehe..


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 8, 2011)

Paleo plus dairy is a branch of the crossfit community that trains strength along with like sprints. Crossfit football is the name of their following. I don't drink milk because it eats up my insides. Whey is tolerated reasonably, when I drink it I don't hurt that much straight casein destroys me. I can barely get the shake down before I feel like I'm going to die. Then basically I become attached to the porcelain seat

But protein is not an issue. I have no problem eating that. It's the veggies.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 9, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> Paleo plus dairy is a branch of the crossfit community that trains strength along with like sprints. Crossfit football is the name of their following. I don't drink milk because it eats up my insides. Whey is tolerated reasonably, when I drink it I don't hurt that much straight casein destroys me. I can barely get the shake down before I feel like I'm going to die. Then basically I become attached to the porcelain seat
> 
> But protein is not an issue. I have no problem eating that. It's the veggies.



Saute up some spinach, or just blend it with a protein shake.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 6, 2011)

doctorcarta said:


> any recent logs of this stuff?



Just posted a ton of them here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/primordial-performance/114674-future-primordial-performance-4.html#post2368960


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 7, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> Paleo plus dairy is a branch of the crossfit community that trains strength along with like sprints. Crossfit football is the name of their following. I don't drink milk because it eats up my insides. Whey is tolerated reasonably, when I drink it I don't hurt that much straight casein destroys me. I can barely get the shake down before I feel like I'm going to die. Then basically I become attached to the porcelain seat
> 
> But protein is not an issue. I have no problem eating that. It's the veggies.


 Im not a fan of veggies myself, but everytime I go to a resteraunt I choose some sort of veggie. Usually they make them taste pretty good so its not hard to eat them. Ill figure out the way they prepare them and save some money.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 7, 2011)

Sale on AndroLean is over, but you could always PM a rep for a current discount.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## ryansm (Jul 9, 2011)

We are also always looking for more loggers guys


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 10, 2011)

Also any fans of Dermacrine might really enjoy an Androlean run or even better an Andromass run. Of course the sale is over but pming a rep will catch you a nice discount code as well.


----------



## djm6464 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Also any fans of Dermacrine might really enjoy an Androlean run or even better an Andromass run. Of course the sale is over but pming a rep will catch you a nice discount code as well.


i thought lean was better than derm....both mild, but at least i felt something


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 11, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> i thought lean was better than derm....both mild, but at least i felt something



I think most fans of Dermacrine would be impressed by Lean. It should be an overall better product.


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 11, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> i thought lean was better than derm....both mild, but at least i felt something


 You took the Lv version, wich didnt really compare well with the topical. So far the new Lv delivery in Androlean is looking good. Results look comparable to topical derm imo.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 14, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> i thought lean was better than derm....both mild, but at least i felt something



Yah I think androlean is up in the air because some people are either estrogen dominate or androgen dominate (meaning conversion rates may side with one or the other).  Just a theory.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't see any results with androlean, even with Cardio and good diet. A few others PMed me as well saying they didn't see results either. I hope others are able to have success with it.

However they are honoring the refund which is awesome, good customer service.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 14, 2011)

We have tons of positive feedback as well, either way we take care of the customer


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 17, 2011)

ryansm said:


> We have tons of positive feedback as well, either way we take care of the customer




Looking for more loggers. Hit up a rep and mention you would like to log AndroLean for a coupon code


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 18, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Looking for more loggers. Hit up a rep and mention you would like to log AndroLean for a coupon code


Indeed, nearly 50% off for a few more days and then we have to end it.


----------



## bernz11 (Jul 19, 2011)

Can someone send me the discount thats floating around on this forum for AndroLean


----------



## ryansm (Jul 19, 2011)

bernz11 said:


> Can someone send me the discount thats floating around on this forum for AndroLean



Check your PM's


----------



## bernz11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just ordered my first bottle today per discount. Cant wait to start this cut!!!


----------



## bernz11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ordered!! Thank you for discount


----------



## ryansm (Jul 20, 2011)

bernz11 said:


> Ordered!! Thank you for discount



Awesome, let us know how it goes for you bud


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 20, 2011)

bernz11 said:


> Just ordered my first bottle today per discount. Cant wait to start this cut!!!


 Right on bernz, good luck with the cut. If you need any suggestions for your cut feel free to ask.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad to see you guys getting taken care of. Anyone else looking for a discount, hit us up!


----------



## R1balla (Jul 21, 2011)

dang thats a great opportunity for sure!!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 26, 2011)

R1balla said:


> dang thats a great opportunity for sure!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 26, 2011)

R1balla said:


> dang thats a great opportunity for sure!!



Let us know if you want to give it a go.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 27, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Let us know if you want to give it a go.



I get PMs everyday from guys looking for these discounts.  It's a great way to get products on the cheap, ESPECIALLY if you want to log it for us.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 27, 2011)

> I don't think I could be happier with this cycle.. I have exceeeded my goals already now my goal is abs.. I don't know if I will get it by the end of this, but I am going to try harrrrd!



From current logger Mizzou24. (logging Lean/Hard stack)


----------



## ryansm (Jul 28, 2011)

Ya, AndroHard is definitely a big hit, I figured it would be since it is so versatile.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 28, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Ya, AndroHard is definitely a big hit, I figured it would be since it is so versatile.



Easily fits into nearly any cycle.


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 29, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> From current logger Mizzou24. (logging Lean/Hard stack)


 Im really proud of Mizzou, he's worked so hard and improved so much.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 31, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Im really proud of Mizzou, he's worked so hard and improved so much.



Agreed, it is always nice to see hardwork allows you to exceed your goals on cycle.


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 1, 2011)

how much 1dhea can i add to 4wk androlean for a hardening effect? stength/size no concern, just hardnes(lol). have 100mg caps on hand.want to keep dose low and run rite into 6wk andromass


----------



## ryansm (Aug 1, 2011)

pasamoto said:


> how much 1dhea can i add to 4wk androlean for a hardening effect? stength/size no concern, just hardnes(lol). have 100mg caps on hand.want to keep dose low and run rite into 6wk andromass



HMMM, I would start out at 100-200mgs and assess from there


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 1, 2011)

dosed 100mg 1andro with both am and pm doses of androlean. im thinking by the time i can tell if this dose is adequete i will be 3wks in, and about to start Andromass. so adjusting may not be so easy running for only 4wks total of AH+1andro.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 2, 2011)

pasamoto said:


> dosed 100mg 1andro with both am and pm doses of androlean. im thinking by the time i can tell if this dose is adequete i will be 3wks in, and about to start Andromass. so adjusting may not be so easy running for only 4wks total of AH+1andro.



Sounds like a plan, let me know how it turns out


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 2, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Sounds like a plan, let me know how it turns out



Curious as well!


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 2, 2011)

dosing 100mg with each dose of AL. so 200mg daily. did legs today, sweat my ass off! lol


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 3, 2011)

pasamoto said:


> dosing 100mg with each dose of AL. so 200mg daily. did legs today, sweat my ass off! lol



I f'in bet.  Androlean (and androhard, for that matter) made me sweat my ass off.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 3, 2011)

pasamoto said:


> dosing 100mg with each dose of AL. so 200mg daily. did legs today, sweat my ass off! lol



Ah ok, I had asked you for an update on one of the other boards a bit ago, but you answered my question here


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 4, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Ah ok, I had asked you for an update on one of the other boards a bit ago, but you answered my question here



How much do you think the absorption complex will help with converting other PHs??


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 4, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> How much do you think the absorption complex will help with converting other PHs??



I would have to check with Eric. It is hard to compare it to actives in the AndroSeries as it lacks the ester. I would still assume considerable increase.


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 5, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I would have to check with Eric. It is hard to compare it to actives in the AndroSeries as it lacks the ester. I would still assume considerable increase.


would like to know this too. def seems to intensify effects of anabeta! 
Dont know how long AL is sposed to kick in but i did shoulders yesterday andcould not stop repping the weights, i feel great on this AL! only a week in so cant judge fat loss, but motivation in the gym is sick!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 5, 2011)

pasamoto said:


> would like to know this too. def seems to intensify effects of anabeta!
> Dont know how long AL is sposed to kick in but i did shoulders yesterday andcould not stop repping the weights, i feel great on this AL! only a week in so cant judge fat loss, but motivation in the gym is sick!



That's nice to hear about AL+Anabeta.  That sounds like a SICK stack man.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 7, 2011)

pasamoto said:


> would like to know this too. def seems to intensify effects of anabeta!
> Dont know how long AL is sposed to kick in but i did shoulders yesterday andcould not stop repping the weights, i feel great on this AL! only a week in so cant judge fat loss, but motivation in the gym is sick!



Completely forgot to ask Eric, ill send him an email right now.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe (and I may be off here) that he said there would be a 30-40% increase in absorption of other hormones.  Herbs, however, is entirely dependent upon metabolization.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 8, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I believe (and I may be off here) that he said there would be a 30-40% increase in absorption of other hormones.  Herbs, however, is entirely dependent upon metabolization.



I talked to him about it and basically that is a good estimate. He said depending on the hormone, you can see anywhere from a 20% to 100% increase, but I would put my money on the range you mention.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 10, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I talked to him about it and basically that is a good estimate. He said depending on the hormone, you can see anywhere from a 20% to 100% increase, but I would put my money on the range you mention.


 Better to under-estimate this type of scenario. Id be really interested in running Anabeta with something from the Androseries and seeing an increase in its absorption.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 10, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Better to under-estimate this type of scenario. Id be really interested in running Anabeta with something from the Androseries and seeing an increase in its absorption.



Have you run anabeta yet?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 11, 2011)

Two androlean, 80 bucks, 8 weeks of supply.  Can't beat our current sale!


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 11, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Two androlean, 80 bucks, 8 weeks of supply.  Can't beat our current sale!



...or add Hard for 8 weeks for 130$.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 11, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Have you run anabeta yet?


 No but I think im goin to try it later.


BigBlackGuy said:


> Two androlean, 80 bucks, 8 weeks of supply. Can't beat our current sale!


 Thats a great example.



HereToStudy said:


> ...or add Hard for 8 weeks for 130$.


 I hear Androhard is selling out very fast.

This buy one get one free sale is off the hook.


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 11, 2011)

anabeta+androlean is awesome! def notice a differance when dosed at the same time. crazy vascularity!


----------



## Rodja (Aug 12, 2011)

Anabeta and AH also sounds tasty.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 14, 2011)

pasamoto said:


> anabeta+androlean is awesome! def notice a differance when dosed at the same time. crazy vascularity!



Thanks for sharing


----------



## bernz11 (Aug 15, 2011)

Heading into week three.  Down 8lbs on the scale, but more importantly, for my goals, a notch on the belt.  Eating extremely clean, high protein diet with 5-6 cardio sessions, and logging it all down in my journal.  Workouts have been great and intensity is elevated. Occasionally i have a weight workout where i seem to fatigue earlier than a previous day, but this could be for other reasons.  I have too increased the dosage to the 3-3-2 regimen some others have used.  Going to order another bottle this week. Got the roommate to order some too and he is awaiting his first go around.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 15, 2011)

bernz11 said:


> Heading into week three.  Down 8lbs on the scale, but more importantly, for my goals, a notch on the belt.  Eating extremely clean, high protein diet with 5-6 cardio sessions, and logging it all down in my journal.  Workouts have been great and intensity is elevated. Occasionally i have a weight workout where i seem to fatigue earlier than a previous day, but this could be for other reasons.  I have too increased the dosage to the 3-3-2 regimen some others have used.  Going to order another bottle this week. Got the roommate to order some too and he is awaiting his first go around.



Great to hear bud, let us know how it all works out for you and your roommate!


----------



## Rodja (Aug 15, 2011)

bernz11 said:


> Heading into week three.  Down 8lbs on the scale, but more importantly, for my goals, a notch on the belt.  Eating extremely clean, high protein diet with 5-6 cardio sessions, and logging it all down in my journal.  Workouts have been great and intensity is elevated. Occasionally i have a weight workout where i seem to fatigue earlier than a previous day, but this could be for other reasons.  I have too increased the dosage to the 3-3-2 regimen some others have used.  Going to order another bottle this week. Got the roommate to order some too and he is awaiting his first go around.



Love to hear all feedback and this is great.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 15, 2011)

bernz11 said:


> Heading into week three.  Down 8lbs on the scale, but more importantly, for my goals, a notch on the belt.  Eating extremely clean, high protein diet with 5-6 cardio sessions, and logging it all down in my journal.  Workouts have been great and intensity is elevated. Occasionally i have a weight workout where i seem to fatigue earlier than a previous day, but this could be for other reasons.  I have too increased the dosage to the 3-3-2 regimen some others have used.  Going to order another bottle this week. Got the roommate to order some too and he is awaiting his first go around.



Add in coconut oil preworkout on the days you feel a bit fatigued, I have a feeling it will help immensely because of the MCTs.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 15, 2011)

bernz11 said:


> Heading into week three.  Down 8lbs on the scale, but more importantly, for my goals, a notch on the belt.  Eating extremely clean, high protein diet with 5-6 cardio sessions, and logging it all down in my journal.  Workouts have been great and intensity is elevated. Occasionally i have a weight workout where i seem to fatigue earlier than a previous day, but this could be for other reasons.  I have too increased the dosage to the 3-3-2 regimen some others have used.  Going to order another bottle this week. Got the roommate to order some too and he is awaiting his first go around.



Thanks for sharing your feedback!


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 15, 2011)

Great work bernz11, keep goin and thank you for sharing your feedback and getting your roomie to try it.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 16, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Add in coconut oil preworkout on the days you feel a bit fatigued, I have a feeling it will help immensely because of the MCTs.



Not to mention that it's freaking yummy.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 16, 2011)

Just reminding the members here that Androlean is still in stock with the buy one get one free sale.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 16, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Not to mention that it's freaking yummy.



This. CO tastes so damn good.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 17, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> This. CO tastes so damn good.



It gets a bit expensive at the rate that I like to use it, but so worth it.


----------



## bba11 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just received notification that my Androlean has arrived. Starting the cycle on Friday along with my last two weeks of Clen.....Hope this stack really displays some definition in me.  5'8 185lbs.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 17, 2011)

bba11 said:


> Just received notification that my Androlean has arrived. Starting the cycle on Friday along with my last two weeks of Clen.....Hope this stack really displays some definition in me.  5'8 185lbs.



Good to hear, you will enjoy it bud


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 17, 2011)

bba11 said:


> Just received notification that my Androlean has arrived. Starting the cycle on Friday along with my last two weeks of Clen.....Hope this stack really displays some definition in me. 5'8 185lbs.


 Right on bba11, im glad you took advantage of the saly and good luck!


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 17, 2011)

Rodja said:


> It gets a bit expensive at the rate that I like to use it, but so worth it.



Agreed, but then again, EVOO can be quite expensive as well.



bba11 said:


> Just received notification that my Androlean has arrived. Starting the cycle on Friday along with my last two weeks of Clen.....Hope this stack really displays some definition in me.  5'8 185lbs.



Looking forward to hearing your results.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 19, 2011)

Rodja said:


> It gets a bit expensive at the rate that I like to use it, but so worth it.



Yah I can over board as well... and sometimes the grocery store on carries regular coconut oil instead of virgin... and I've never seen extra virgin.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 21, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Yah I can over board as well... and sometimes the grocery store on carries regular coconut oil instead of virgin... and I've never seen extra virgin.



Mine doesn't carry virgin versions.


----------



## djm6464 (Aug 22, 2011)

without reading the prior few posts, ^^^^^^, i just saw that quote, and started thinking bout young girls.......just watched the roomate with wifey.....minka kelly is yummy


----------



## Rodja (Aug 22, 2011)

I get my EVCO off of Amazon.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 22, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> without reading the prior few posts, ^^^^^^, i just saw that quote, and started thinking bout young girls.......just watched the roomate with wifey.....minka kelly is yummy



Ha, I usually check a thread and am like "what is my last post?" Read it and had the same LOL reaction.



Rodja said:


> I get my EVCO off of Amazon.



I should. We have Prime, so I have been using Amazon for more and more lately.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 23, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Ha, I usually check a thread and am like "what is my last post?" Read it and had the same LOL reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> I should. We have Prime, so I have been using Amazon for more and more lately.



This is what I get:
Amazon.com: Nature's Way Organic Coconut Oil, 16 Ounce: Health & Personal Care


----------



## ryansm (Aug 23, 2011)

Rodja said:


> This is what I get:
> Amazon.com: Nature's Way Organic Coconut Oil, 16 Ounce: Health & Personal Care



How long does that last you?


----------



## Rodja (Aug 23, 2011)

ryansm said:


> How long does that last you?



Each container lasts me 3-4 weeks.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 23, 2011)

Rodja said:


> This is what I get:
> Amazon.com: Nature's Way Organic Coconut Oil, 16 Ounce: Health & Personal Care



Thanks for sharing. I got a bit more left to my current bottle, but will definitely make the switch. Yours is not only better (EV), it is cheaper.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 24, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Thanks for sharing. I got a bit more left to my current bottle, but will definitely make the switch. Yours is not only better (EV), it is cheaper.



I like this brand more than Swanson's, which is what I previously used.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 24, 2011)

Excuse the Amazon logo, but this is what i have been using:


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 25, 2011)

Update on our buy one get one free sale. We are down to our last couple hundred bottles of Androlean.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 25, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Update on our buy one get one free sale. We are down to our last couple hundred bottles of Androlean.



I heard hard is running fairly low as well. Not looking forward to the drought season.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 26, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I heard hard is running fairly low as well. Not looking forward to the drought season.



Please don't say drought.  We're in such a major drought in Texas that it's getting to major water conservation levels (I think we're up to Stage 3 where I live).


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 27, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I heard hard is running fairly low as well. Not looking forward to the drought season.


 Lot of members getting paid this weekend and I dont see Androhard lasting. Androlean will probably follow shortly.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 28, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Please don't say drought.  We're in such a major drought in Texas that it's getting to major water conservation levels (I think we're up to Stage 3 where I live).


Damn, that sucks.


Good Grip said:


> Lot of members getting paid this weekend and I dont see Androhard lasting. Androlean will probably follow shortly.



Yep, the time is now!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 29, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Excuse the Amazon logo, but this is what i have been using:



Same


----------



## Rodja (Aug 30, 2011)

AL is the last standing of the lineup.  Get it while it's still available.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 30, 2011)

Rodja said:


> AL is the last standing of the lineup.  Get it while it's still available.



We should have another short bout of Mass on the way, but this is the last of the lean.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 31, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> We should have another short bout of Mass on the way, but this is the last of the lean.



The next version of AndroLean is going to be special, has me excited


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 31, 2011)

ryansm said:


> The next version of AndroLean is going to be special, has me excited



Yeah, I think it will please the fans


----------



## Rodja (Sep 1, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yeah, I think it will please the fans



And then some.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 1, 2011)

Rodja said:


> And then some.



I think the combo of AndroLean + Drive will be pretty good


----------



## djm6464 (Sep 2, 2011)

^^^^^ what is drive again????

lean/ec was decent, cleaner than clen


----------



## Rodja (Sep 2, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> ^^^^^ what is drive again????
> 
> lean/ec was decent, cleaner than clen



Easiest way to put it is a more neuro-active version of Dermacrine.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 3, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Easiest way to put it is a more neuro-active version of Dermacrine.



I think Eric stated he cleaned the office for a few hours after taking it lol


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 4, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I think Eric stated he cleaned the office for a few hours after taking it lol



Ha, I need this for my LSAT prep.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Easiest way to put it is a more neuro-active version of Dermacrine.



I hope we have sample packs or something similar, if not, I'll get a bottle and package samples myself lol


----------



## Rodja (Sep 6, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I hope we have sample packs or something similar, if not, I'll get a bottle and package samples myself lol



I'm hoping to get some samples before the release.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 6, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I'm hoping to get some samples before the release.



Let me in on that


----------



## djm6464 (Sep 7, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I'm hoping to get some samples before the release.



you guys give out samples??? or only for employees?


----------



## Rodja (Sep 7, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> you guys give out samples??? or only for employees?



Samples of hormones is kinda pointless, but AD is not a typical ergogenic PH.  I'm not sure if there are plans for samples.  I was hoping to get some for myself to help for studying.


----------



## Good Grip (Sep 7, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I think Eric stated he cleaned the office for a few hours after taking it lol


 That is what reminded me of the first scene in the movie Limitless after he took the drug. What was it called, NZT?


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 7, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> That is what reminded me of the first scene in the movie Limitless after he took the drug. What was it called, NZT?



I still been wanting to see that.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 8, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> That is what reminded me of the first scene in the movie Limitless after he took the drug. What was it called, NZT?



Ya I thought of that as well


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd like it to be a healthy replacement to amphetamines for studying. Used to use adderall during college and stopped when some of the sides became a bit much. A cleaner way to provide mental clarity would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Good Grip (Sep 8, 2011)

Have we discussed the possibility of stacking Androlean and Androdrive? Benefits and purposes?


----------



## Rodja (Sep 9, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Have we discussed the possibility of stacking Androlean and Androdrive? Benefits and purposes?



Not sure how they would stack together.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 10, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Not sure how they would stack together.



^^^Ya, maybe an all around cutting stack?


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 11, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Have we discussed the possibility of stacking Androlean and Androdrive? Benefits and purposes?



Yeah I think it is too early to call this. It should be a great hormonal base for a cut, and should deliver some very positive focus for the gym. But this is all speculative.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Not sure how they would stack together.



It would be like taking crack.


----------



## Good Grip (Sep 12, 2011)

ryansm said:


> ^^^Ya, maybe an all around cutting stack?


 May have to time Androlean and Androdrive cycle towards spring then. Im mostly recomping now till then.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 12, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> May have to time Androlean and Androdrive cycle towards spring then. Im mostly recomping now till then.



It comes down to diet. You certainly could "recomp" on that stack.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 13, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> It would be like taking crack.



Speaking from experience?


----------



## oufinny (Sep 13, 2011)

All this atalk about AndroDrive and HTS still hasn't responded to my PM... tisk tisk!


----------



## Rodja (Sep 13, 2011)

oufinny said:


> All this atalk about AndroDrive and HTS still hasn't responded to my PM... tisk tisk!



He's slacking


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 13, 2011)

oufinny said:


> All this atalk about AndroDrive and HTS still hasn't responded to my PM... tisk tisk!



I don't have a pm from you?


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 13, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I don't have a pm from you?



NVM, Saw you sent it on AM. I responded.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 15, 2011)

AL is almost gone.  The time to get it is now since it won't be back for a few months.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 15, 2011)

Rodja said:


> AL is almost gone.  The time to get it is now since it won't be back for a few months.



Yep. Nice that with current sale you don't have to buy more than one to save 50%!


----------



## Rodja (Sep 16, 2011)

Only $40 a bottle!


----------



## ryansm (Sep 17, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Only $40 a bottle!



Unbelievable price ANDRO lean


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 18, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Unbelievable price ANDRO lean



Great rices cross the board as well for all of our products.


----------



## djm6464 (Sep 19, 2011)

wheres the rice???? i like black, wild grain ect...is this a new product?


----------



## ryansm (Sep 19, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> wheres the rice???? i like black, wild grain ect...is this a new product?



anabolic rice


----------



## Rodja (Sep 19, 2011)

I stick to Basmati


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 19, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I stick to Basmati



Sooo good. Add some fragrance herbs....mmmmm...


----------



## Rodja (Sep 20, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Sooo good. Add some fragrance herbs....mmmmm...



I usually just add chicken broth or a bouillon cube.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 20, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I usually just add chicken broth or a bouillon cube.



This is my usual, occasionally i act Iron Chef...


----------



## Rodja (Sep 21, 2011)

I still watch the old Japanese Iron Chef on one of the cooking channels that I get.  Of course, it comes on as I'm getting ready for bed and it makes me hungry.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 21, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I still watch the old Japanese Iron Chef on one of the cooking channels that I get.  Of course, it comes on as I'm getting ready for bed and it makes me hungry.



Is it the generic "Cooking Channel"? If so, I have definitely caught an old episode or two on there.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 22, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Is it the generic "Cooking Channel"? If so, I have definitely caught an old episode or two on there.



Yeah, that's it.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 22, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Yeah, that's it.



I figured. That channel actually rivals Food Channel suprisingly for being smaller budget. The shows actually concentrate on cooking and technique.


As for AndroLean, last few days to get in on the Back to summer sale!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 26, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I figured. That channel actually rivals Food Channel suprisingly for being smaller budget. The shows actually concentrate on cooking and technique.
> 
> 
> As for AndroLean, last few days to get in on the Back to summer sale!



And then buy some Andromass


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 26, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> And then buy some Andromass



Cutting down that fat with Androlean, and leading it into a AndroMass mass building stage? Sounds good to me!


----------



## Rodja (Sep 27, 2011)

Use the AL to prime for the bulk cycle.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 27, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Use the AL to prime for the bulk cycle.



Yep, we had a user use androlean to lead into a test cycle, said the priming worked wonders for him.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 27, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yep, we had a user use androlean to lead into a test cycle, said the priming worked wonders for him.



Luckily, little to no PCT is required for Androlean so it's ideal for this situation.


----------



## Wilcox (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone have any before and afters?


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 28, 2011)

Wilcox said:


> Anyone have any before and afters?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...e-after-pics-buy-one-get-one-50-off-sale.html


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 29, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...e-after-pics-buy-one-get-one-50-off-sale.html



And here is the link with the Andromass before/afters 

UPDATED: Before and After pics of AndroSeries users! - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 29, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> And here is the link with the Andromass before/afters
> 
> UPDATED: Before and After pics of AndroSeries users! - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums



Good call, forgot the updated one!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 30, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Good call, forgot the updated one!



Just put on the flame suit... I'm going to need you over at meso soon... 

Someone posted a rat study about DHT... and I apologized to the OP, I didn't know he was a rat


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 2, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Just put on the flame suit... I'm going to need you over at meso soon...
> 
> Someone posted a rat study about DHT... and I apologized to the OP, I didn't know he was a rat



It will be one of those that never end, honestly, just let it go.

Last bit of lean still in stock guys!


----------



## Rodja (Oct 3, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Just put on the flame suit... I'm going to need you over at meso soon...
> 
> Someone posted a rat study about DHT... and I apologized to the OP, I didn't know he was a rat



You never know...he might just be like Splinter.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 3, 2011)

Rodja said:


> You never know...he might just be like Splinter.



Wow, that caused some nostalgia....


----------



## Typo (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm running this with AndroHard

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/144202-androhard-androlean-log.html


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 4, 2011)

Typo said:


> I'm running this with AndroHard
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/144202-androhard-androlean-log.html



That opening pic makes me miss my last cycle!


----------



## djm6464 (Oct 5, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> That opening pic makes me miss my last cycle!



post cycle blues?
withdrawal?
depression?

are you okay?
tissue?

i hear you tho.....at the end i cant wait to get off, but 2wks into pct im planning the next one


----------



## Rodja (Oct 5, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> post cycle blues?
> withdrawal?
> depression?
> 
> ...



That's where I'm at right now, but February is so far away (assuming my bloods are good after PCT).


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 5, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> post cycle blues?
> withdrawal?
> depression?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tissue, lol. Yeah, im still doing my planning, but its come down to deciding what I want to purchase from where.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 6, 2011)

A little update on the new AL:
"This is the most significantly upgraded formula with the addition of 17b-hydroxyadrenosterone (11-oxo-testosterone). This is a potent cortisol modulator (11b-HSD1 inhibitor) that will create a powerful shift in body composition towards lean muscle gain. Plus, we’ve doubled the dose of Super-7-DHEA. Pure dry muscle."


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 6, 2011)

Rodja said:


> A little update on the new AL:
> "This is the most significantly upgraded formula with the addition of 17b-hydroxyadrenosterone (11-oxo-testosterone). This is a potent cortisol modulator (11b-HSD1 inhibitor) that will create a powerful shift in body composition towards lean muscle gain. Plus, we???ve doubled the dose of Super-7-DHEA. Pure dry muscle."



AndroLean definitely took a major upgrade!


----------



## Rodja (Oct 7, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> AndroLean definitely took a major upgrade!



Subbing 11-oxo for 5-DHEA is a great step to making it even better.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 8, 2011)

Moved the 5-DHEA to AndroDrive


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 9, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Subbing 11-oxo for 5-DHEA is a great step to making it even better.



I agree!


----------



## djm6464 (Oct 11, 2011)

ist what you guys put in, more like 11keto, the target hormone of 11oxo....similar to arnold's 11 spray?


----------



## Rodja (Oct 11, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> ist what you guys put in, more like 11keto, the target hormone of 11oxo....similar to arnold's 11 spray?



I suppose you could day it's similar since they share a target hormone, but ours will not be a solo product.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 11, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I suppose you could day it's similar since they share a target hormone, but ours will not be a solo product.



Yep, still going to help conserve muscle


----------



## Harp2011 (Oct 11, 2011)

androlean is for men only?


----------



## ryansm (Oct 12, 2011)

NNyinyi said:


> androlean is for men only?



It does contain hormones, so it would be up to you if you want to use it.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 12, 2011)

NNyinyi said:


> androlean is for men only?



It's intended for men, but I'll look into potential virilization for you.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 12, 2011)

NNyinyi said:


> androlean is for men only?



We officially do not recommend the product for women.

However, here is a logger who was female:

mattie o's androlean log - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums


----------



## Rodja (Oct 14, 2011)

Good reference to keep on hand.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 15, 2011)

Still have some AL in stock guys, give it a shot!


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 16, 2011)

NNyinyi said:


> androlean is for men only?



Did you have a look at the log NNyinyi? If you have any questions, feel free to ask, or send me a PM.


----------



## peram4996 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Androlean*

My wife has some difficulty losing weight.  Is it safe for her to try Androlean?


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 18, 2011)

peram4996 said:


> My wife has some difficulty losing weight.  Is it safe for her to try Androlean?



As I stated to NN, we officially don't recommend AndroLean for women, due to the potential for androgenic side effects. If she chooses to run it regardless, I would suggest starting very low on the dosage.


----------



## Rodja (Oct 26, 2011)

Although AL is sold out, it will return shortly and it will be improved.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 26, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Although AL is sold out, it will return shortly and it will be improved.



Should be early December if things go as planned (IIRC)


----------



## Rodja (Oct 31, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Should be early December if things go as planned (IIRC)



That's the plan.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 31, 2011)

Rodja said:


> That's the plan.



It is crazy to think what is on the horizon. V3 coming November/December/January, then we are looking at AndroButter, AlphaMinerals, etc... Some good stuff to look forward ot.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 2, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> It is crazy to think what is on the horizon. V3 coming November/December/January, then we are looking at AndroButter, AlphaMinerals, etc... Some good stuff to look forward ot.



There's a lot coming down the pipe over the next 2 quarters.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> It is crazy to think what is on the horizon. V3 coming November/December/January, then we are looking at AndroButter, AlphaMinerals, etc... Some good stuff to look forward ot.



And remember to keep checking the Facebook page: Primordial Performance - Health/Medical/Pharmacy - Portland, OR | Facebook

For more insider updates


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 2, 2011)

Rodja said:


> There's a lot coming down the pipe over the next 2 quarters.



Yep. Some of our staples will go, but it will make way for some awesome products.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 4, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yep. Some of our staples will go, but it will make way for some awesome products.



Sad to see MAP getting the axe (eventually).


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 6, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Sad to see MAP getting the axe (eventually).



Yep, it saddens me as well. Some other gems too like GPLC.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 7, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yep, it saddens me as well. Some other gems too like GPLC.



And Creapure, BA, etc.


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 7, 2011)

Rodja said:


> And Creapure, BA, etc.



Sad to see them go, but I do have anticipation for the evolution of our line that will replace them.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 8, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Sad to see them go, but I do have anticipation for the evolution of our line that will replace them.



We can rebuild them....
We have the technology....


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 8, 2011)

Rodja said:


> We can rebuild them....
> *We have the technology....*



With our trends towards creating advanced delivery methods, and not settling for average, this is a pretty true statement.


----------



## ryansm (Nov 10, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Sad to see MAP getting the axe (eventually).



 that sucks


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 10, 2011)

Website is currently down in anticipation of thew v3 Presale.

Site will return as we launch the presale, which will be 11/14 at Midnight. 

Drive and Hard will ship 1 week post presale, Mass about 4 weeks post

The dates for Bulk and Lean will be announced on the 14th as approximate ETAs.


----------



## BUCKY (Nov 11, 2011)

doesn't losing fat require cardio? your heart has to be pumping and sweat dripping, otherwise just get a lipo?


----------



## banker23 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey pp guys do I need to do something to get into your site or is it gonna be the preorder page only til the 14th? Every link to your site from google brings up the preorder annoncement and no link to continue to your forums.

edit: after reading some other responses here it looks like PP will be down for awhile...don't worry n2s I will be sure to bump the mpld thread as soon as you get the site live again!


----------



## banker23 (Nov 11, 2011)

BUCKY said:


> doesn't losing fat require cardio? your heart has to be pumping and sweat dripping, otherwise just get a lipo?


 
No lots of things can cause fat loss...cardio's good but any calorie deficit even in the absence of cardio will burn fat. Whenever your body needs energy and there's no ready source available it starts to burn fat (and muscle as well if you're not careful)

Take a look at the diet and nutrition stickies if you want to understand better.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 11, 2011)

BUCKY said:


> doesn't losing fat require cardio? your heart has to be pumping and sweat dripping, otherwise just get a lipo?



All that is really required is a caloric deficit and weight training.  If you do cardio only in an effort to lose fat, the amount lost will be roughly equal parts fat and muscle.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 11, 2011)

First come, first serve on the 14th for the presale.  Limited amount of people are going to be able to access the website, so get up early!!!


----------



## Rodja (Nov 12, 2011)

The wait is over in a matter of hours....


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 10, 2012)

Rodja said:


> The wait is over in a matter of hours....


Funny how long the wait has been, but we are almost here. Get your androlean orders now and be the first to try this new formula!


----------



## ryansm (Jul 5, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Funny how long the wait has been, but we are almost here. Get your androlean orders now and be the first to try this new formula!



New formula is out now and we are shipping! This one is going to be special imo


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 6, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Possibly yes, from what we are seeing in the logs this is the case



What about running AndroLean with Osta RX for a full recomp effect. would the andro make the osta more effective meaning I would need a lower dose?


----------



## ryansm (Jul 7, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> What about running AndroLean with Osta RX for a full recomp effect. would the andro make the osta more effective meaning I would need a lower dose?



I'm not sure if it will make the Osta more effective or not...? Good question, but the combo alone will be a hell of a good cutter and nice LBM gain.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 8, 2012)

ryansm said:


> I'm not sure if it will make the Osta more effective or not...? Good question, but the combo alone will be a hell of a good cutter and nice LBM gain.


Unfortunately, there isn't alot of research on Osta (as compared to more established drugs), so I am not sure how the carrier could effect metabolism. You could always start lower.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 11, 2012)

ryansm said:


> New formula is out now and we are shipping! This one is going to be special imo



PM me or HTS for 25% off on the new AndroLean V3!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 11, 2012)

ryansm said:


> PM me or HTS for 25% off on the new AndroLean V3!


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...anabolic-belly-fat-destroyer.html#post2889374


----------



## ryansm (Jul 13, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...anabolic-belly-fat-destroyer.html#post2889374



Summer cut anyone?


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 13, 2012)

Gets added to my recomp when it arrives on Monday.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got back on the Androlean train!  Hopefully it comes in by tomorrow.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 24, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> Just got back on the Androlean train!  Hopefully it comes in by tomorrow.


Let us know what you think. I think v3 really is a step up from the v2 version.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 25, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Let us know what you think. I think v3 really is a step up from the v2 version.



Will do.  I just got it in and took my morning dose.  I'm very excited.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 25, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> Just got back on the Androlean train!  Hopefully it comes in by tomorrow.



shit wishful thinking, i order mien the 18th and still dont have it


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^^ and it was waiting on my doorstep when i got home


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 25, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> ^^^^ and it was waiting on my doorstep when i got home



lol, we all get antsy waiting on highly anticipated orders.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 25, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> ^^^^ and it was waiting on my doorstep when i got home


Haha, that was funny. Very interested in your experience as well.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 26, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> Will do.  I just got it in and took my morning dose.  I'm very excited.



Nice will be great to hear the comparison with V2 bud


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 26, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Nice will be great to hear the comparison with V2 bud


Oh yeah, didn't even think of this. Awesome.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 27, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Haha, that was funny. Very interested in your experience as well.



Thanks man i got a log runnin in this section too. Going to start AL this Sunday


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm doing an 8 week run.  I took starting photos and I'll be taking week 4 and week 8 photos under the same light and dry conditions, no greasing this time to irritate the skeptics


----------



## ryansm (Jul 27, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> I'm doing an 8 week run.  I took starting photos and I'll be taking week 4 and week 8 photos under the same light and dry conditions, no greasing this time to irritate the skeptics



lol, ya I remember all the hate for that


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 27, 2012)

ryansm said:


> lol, ya I remember all the hate for that



grease-gate


----------



## ryansm (Jul 28, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> grease-gate



HAHA nice one bud


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice. Appreciate you providing the feedback.


----------

